# CubingUSA Nationals 2023 - July 27-30, Pittsburgh



## UncleFrank (Oct 18, 2022)

1st US Nationals since 2019!









CubingUSA - Nationals 2023







cubingusa.org










CubingUSA Nationals 2023 | World Cube Association


The World Cube Association governs competitions for mechanical puzzles that are operated by twisting groups of pieces, commonly known as 'twisty puzzles'. The most famous of these puzzles is the Rubik's Cube, invented by professor Rubik from Hungary. A selection of these puzzles are chosen as...




www.worldcubeassociation.org


----------



## LBr (Oct 18, 2022)

Nice. For obvious reason I won’t be participating but if you have plans on going then good luck. That reg fee is insane. I’m interested in what exactly is this a result of, whether it be renting the convention centre or something else, as someone who has organised a comp, I know a fair amount about how they work


----------



## Abram Grimsley (Oct 18, 2022)

Sadly I won't be able to go. Its way to far. Gas and hotel are just too expensive. I spent all our money on going to western Championships. So, Goodluck to all who attended!


----------



## DynaXT (Oct 18, 2022)

I’m excited, I probably have a 50/50 chance of going, really hoping to qualify for most events as well if I can (currently at 9/17, 10th will be easy next time I compete in it).


----------



## abunickabhi (Oct 19, 2022)

Hype, I might be able to make it if I get visa.


----------



## UncleFrank (Oct 19, 2022)

DynaXT said:


> I’m excited, I probably have a 50/50 chance of going, really hoping to qualify for most events as well if I can (currently at 9/17, 10th will be easy next time I compete in it).


As long as you qualify for at least one event, then you can register (opens dec 14), but only for the events you qualify for at that time.
If you then get a quailifying time for any other events after that, but before registration closes June 13, then you can change your registration to add those events.


----------



## DynaXT (Oct 19, 2022)

UncleFrank said:


> As long as you qualify for at least one event, then you can register (opens dec 14), but only for the events you qualify for at that time.
> If you then get a quailifying time for any other events after that, but before registration closes June 13, then you can change your registration to add those events.


I know, but that’s kinda weird because registering for all of your planned events then having the ones you don't qualify for removed after registration closes does the exact same thing.


----------



## fdskljgrie (Oct 19, 2022)

i hope i can convince my parents, there is a smallll chance of me going. I live about 5 hours away from pittsburgh.


----------



## Samuel Baird (Oct 19, 2022)

LBr said:


> Nice. For obvious reason I won’t be participating but if you have plans on going then good luck. That reg fee is insane. I’m interested in what exactly is this a result of, whether it be renting the convention centre or something else, as someone who has organised a comp, I know a fair amount about how they work


Looking at the rental rates for the venue, it will cost at least $72,000, which after taxes would probably total at least $85,000, and that's not including any venue fees or insurance. Registration also needs to cover the side room they are using, WCA dues ($8,400), professional streaming equipment, printing cost for tens of thousands of scorecards, and staff expenses such as hotel rooms for, meals, waived registration fees, and uniforms. I'm probably forgetting some other expenses but those are some of the big ones that I can think of off the top of my head.

If any money is left over (I'm assuming they plan to have an excess of money left over) then it will be put into improving CubingUSA as an organization to help them improve US competitions or it will be put directly into competitions supported by CubingUSA such as regional champsionships.


----------



## ender9994 (Oct 19, 2022)

LBr said:


> Nice. For obvious reason I won’t be participating but if you have plans on going then good luck. That reg fee is insane. I’m interested in what exactly is this a result of, whether it be renting the convention centre or something else, as someone who has organised a comp, I know a fair amount about how they work



$140 for a 4 day competition seems pretty reasonable to me $35 per day seems about the same or less than most U.S competitions. Though yes, it might now be worth it from a competition standpoint if you only qualify for a single event or two.


----------



## UncleFrank (Oct 19, 2022)

Samuel Baird said:


> Looking at the rental rates for the venue, it will cost at least $72,000, which after taxes would probably total at least $85,000, and that's not including any venue fees or insurance. Registration also needs to cover the side room they are using, WCA dues ($1,200), professional streaming equipment, printing cost for tens of thousands of scorecards, and staff expenses such as hotel rooms for, meals, waived registration fees and uniforms. I'm probably forgetting some other expenses but those are some of the big ones that I can think of off the top of my head.



Does the venue provide tables and chairs, or do they need to be rented, too? 
That's a lot of tables and chairs just for the solving stations, plus tables and chairs for 1200 people for the waiting area, plus seating for guests/spectators.
That can't be cheap.

Dues of $1200 - unless I'm not reading the WCA Dues System Policy (appendix A) right, it's the higher amount of either the Base Due, $1 per competitor, or 5% of the registration fee per competitor, which would make it $7 per competitor, so $8400.


----------



## Samuel Baird (Oct 19, 2022)

UncleFrank said:


> Does the venue provide tables and chairs, or do they need to be rented, too?
> That's a lot of tables and chairs just for the solving stations, plus tables and chairs for 1200 people for the waiting area, plus seating for guests/spectators.
> That can't be cheap.
> 
> Dues of $1200 - unless I'm not reading the WCA Dues System Policy (appendix A) right, it's the higher amount of either the Base Due, $1 per competitor, or 5% of the registration fee per competitor, which would make it $7 per competitor, so $8400.


You are correct, I forgot about the 5% clause


----------



## Clock_Enthusiast (Oct 19, 2022)

I’ll definitely try to go! First, I would really like to qualify for megaminx. Also 4x4 and 5x5 if I can!

3 rounds of clock.


----------



## DynaXT (Oct 19, 2022)

Clock_Enthusiast said:


> 3 rounds of clock.


The best part of the comp.

Hoping I can get round two if possible, there are still 9 1/2 months to work on it too.


----------



## NigelTheCuber (Oct 20, 2022)

Clock_Enthusiast said:


> I’ll definitely try to go! First, I would really like to qualify for megaminx. Also 4x4 and 5x5 if I can!
> 
> 3 rounds of clock.





DynaXT said:


> The best part of the comp.
> 
> Hoping I can get round two if possible, there are still 9 1/2 months to work on it too.


4 rounds of 2x2, nice.


----------



## Tabe (Oct 20, 2022)

$140 is extremely reasonable for this comp. I hope to be able to attend.


----------



## UncleFrank (Oct 21, 2022)

Tabe said:


> $140 is extremely reasonable for this comp.



Yeah, when you look at it as only $35 per day, similar to many single day comps, it's not bad.
It's when it's all at once, plus travel, plus 4 nights in a hotel, all combined, that it adds up pretty quick and will be too much for a lot of people.
I expect it will still fill up, tho.


----------



## Tabe (Oct 21, 2022)

UncleFrank said:


> Yeah, when you look at it as only $35 per day, similar to many single day comps, it's not bad.
> It's when it's all at once, plus travel, plus 4 nights in a hotel, all combined, that it adds up pretty quick and will be too much for a lot of people.
> I expect it will still fill up, tho.


Oh, for sure. It's a very expensive competition to attend but not because the entry fee is unreasonable.


----------



## Isaiah Scott (Dec 30, 2022)

I’m planning to go. Haven’t signed up yet but qualified for 2-4, OH, pyra and Skewb hoping to qualify for 5x5 and clonk.


----------



## ProStar (Dec 30, 2022)

I'd love to go but I doubt I'd be able to


----------

